# 2006 8hp Merc won't idle



## Batt34786 (Apr 7, 2011)

My 2006 4 stroke, 8hp Merc cuts out at idle speed. Starts on 1st or second pull with choke out at about half throttle (in neutral), and I can engage the gear if I keep the choke out. No matter how warm the engine is, it cuts out if I push in the choke before engaging the gear. Once I get it going, I can push in the choke and it runs fine (8hp pushing a highsider at about 17.6 mph max, according to my gps). 

The first problem I had was my fuel line had deteriorated and the engine was sucking air, and there was a small leak at the quick disconnect. This was causing a similar problem to what I've got now, in that the engine would run fine in neutral with some throttle, but as soon as I put a load on it (put it in gear) it would stall. If I pumped the bulb I could get it to run, but that got old real quick.

Any suggestions - with the understanding that I know NOTHING about outboard engines (or any internal combustion engines, for that matter)?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Start with the fuel tank. Drain it, make sure there is no sediment in the bottom.
Pull the pickup tube, inspect the screen for deposits/blockage, replace if necessary.
If there is an anti-siphon valve, check if working properly.
Check fuel line/primer bulb for brittleness or cracking.
Check connector o-rings for cracks or splits.
Check all filters, replace if you haven't done so in the last year.
Check fuel pump. If after all that it still isn't running right
then you probably need to clean the carb.


----------



## Batt34786 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks, Brett. I can drain the tank and check the sediment, and I just replaced the fuel line and bulb. Pretty sure even I can figure out how to check a filter, but beyond that is pretty much over my head. I don't know how to "check" the fuel pump.

There should be some kind of test you have to pass to own any kind of boat - where either you show you have almost unlimited wealth (to cover shop labor rates) OR decent knowledge of routine maintenance requirements. I have neither.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like a good time to start your education.  
I learned the hard way, you can learn easier.
Pick up the Mercury Shop manual for your outboard.
In it you'll find all the steps and tools needed to maintain and repair your outboard.
First thing I do when I buy an outboard.
Pays for itself the first time something goes wrong.


----------



## Batt34786 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks again, Brett.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Sounds like a low speed carb jet is not flowing correctly. But I should ask first, are these motor's carb'd?    If so then a rebuild is in order, easy enough to do. Find the parts online, study the schematic drawings, takes about an evening to get it done.


----------

